# Argerich at Lugano



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have just received a copy of the Lugano concertos from DG which is a compilation of Martha Argerich in concert at her Swiss festival at Lugano. Although most people will have at least some of these recordings this set is well worth getting for the fabulous playing of Argerich live. The orchestral playing is a bit routine but this is more than made up for by the sparkling piano playing. The concertos are really do crackle with energy and fizz. The concertos include Beethoven one and two, Liszt 1, Schumann, Bartok 3 and Prokofiev 1&3. There is also a great performance of the Poulenc Concerto for two pianos and Mozart triple concerto. The fourth disc is interesting as it features works by Schubert, Brahms, Stravinsky and Milhaud.
The playing is really first-class - something I cannot say for the packaging which is absolutely terrible. It is supposed to be a limited edition Deluxe set but it looks as though it has been designed by some trendy person who does not collect CDs themselves. Instead of a box we have a 8 x 5 book in a slipcase which is extremely inconvenient as it does not fit onto a CD shelf in any way. The book is beautifully printed but has an absolutely lousy essay which gives no thoughts to the performers or the music. There are also no texts or translations for the vocal numbers which are included in the set. It is all very annoying but I would still recommend these discs wholeheartedly for the music on them. Argerich is fab!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

If the orchestral playing is so-so, then it is not a worthwhile recording of the piece, unless you are piano + Argerich 'mad.'

She is terrific, but to spend money on a less than overall great recording of a concerto, for the soloist? I know people do, but no thank you.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

PetrB said:


> If the orchestral playing is so-so, then it is not a worthwhile recording of the piece, unless you are piano + Argerich 'mad.'
> 
> She is terrific, but to spend money on a less than overall great recording of a concerto, for the soloist? I know people do, but no thank you.


No, I am not 'mad' - just a lover of great piano playing live. I don't know how much it would cost to go to the Lugano Festival - probably many hundreds of pounds. Well, for less than twenty I can experience some of the great playing at the festival on these discs. That does not strike me as a bad deal.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, Argerich has made recordings that can be very different from each other, of identical works. This can also be heard if comparing the live Beethoven 2nd Concerto on you-tube, with the early, not-quite-so-good-IMO issue of Concertos 1+2 on DG (with Abbado, as far as I remember). 

Not to speak of her Tchaikovsky Concerto 1, where there is also a big difference between Abbado, Dutoit and Kondrashin.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes. These performances are very different from others she has given and I have on disc. For example, the Lugano Schumann is much different from another live Schumann concerto she gave which I also have. Like all great artists with great techniques she can vary her performance as to how the mood takes her at the time. That is why it is worth buying these discs especially as they are offered at next to bargain price. Argerich appears to thrive on live performance - just hear her Rach 3.


----------

